# Oars for a Jet Sled?



## riversteel (Dec 11, 2009)

I am wondering what everyone uses as oars on their jet sleds and how effective they are. I am looking to purchase some this fall, but want to know what everyone else runs. 

Also, if anyone is looking to sell a used pair please PM me. I run a 1752 so I'm thinking something 9' or 10' would work. 

Hopefully some responses to the initial question will provide me the information I'm looking for to buy my set. I appreciate any help!


----------



## riverdawg54 (Aug 27, 2012)

MY boat is a 1648 and I use a set of wood 6'6" oars but all I use them for is plugging.I just put them in the water so the boat back through the holes.I think with your boat being wider you are on the right track wanting the longer oars.By the way I have a friend that runs a 19 footer and he uses 6'6" oars too but he just pluggs

good luck


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

I think mine are 9' on a 1756. I use carsile oars. No issues. I have had issues on past boats with oar locks/horns. Make sure you get good ones and they are welded securely.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

I would go with 10' oars and Sawyer would be my choice...


----------



## riversteel (Dec 11, 2009)

I mainly use them for running plugs or to slide down to the next hole real quick. So I don't really need them to be efficient, just to help drag the anchor downstream without having to lift it all the way up. 

I think the only way I'll go with something over 8' is if someone has used ones for a good price. Otherwise I might just go cheap and get some 8' wood ones. For how often I use the things I don't know that I can justify spending very much on them.


----------



## riverdawg54 (Aug 27, 2012)

Riversteel,you need oars for the same reason as me.I just ended up buying a set at Gander Mountain and they were close to $100.00.Some of those long ones guys are paying $400 or more I have a nice bow mount Minn Kota trolling moter on my rig and that thing is much nicer than those long oars :evil:


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

For some reason I thought his was a first ice thread.....:lol:


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

9' is pretty standard for a driftboat, but jet sleds will run oars up to 13'. Trying to row a jet sled is like trying to steer a semi everything happens real slow and with a ton of effort. The longer your oar the less effort as long as you have the back to pull them.


----------



## Pour Decisions (Sep 11, 2008)

I have an 1855 sled and I have 10' Sawyer Polecats with the Dynalite Shoal Cut and they work great for me. Also, I based my oar length on my beam, not the bottom width, lock to lock length is more important. 

With a boat as wide as yours I wouldn't go any smaller than 9', with 8's the blades might not even be in the water when your seated and have the oars in a comfortable rowing position.


----------



## Harv-Dangler (Oct 27, 2012)

I got mine from Tracy in Newaygo, he custom wielded oar locks for me. Basically I sat in the boat where I wanted (toward the front is what he recommended) and he marked and welded them for me. I've got a 17" sled and its nice, when the water is shallow (I have a trolling motor) no worries. Good luck with the oars (first post) they are worth it.


----------



## riversteel (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys! I am thinking I'm gonna go the cheap route for now and get a set of 8 footers. They should so the trick for me for dragging downstream and working my plugs a little. No one seems to have an old cheap pair for sale :sad:


----------

